

Launching the Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab (May 2013) - albertzeyer
http://googleresearch.blogspot.ca/2013/05/launching-quantum-artificial.html

======
MrMeker
I wonder if Moore's Law will proceed in a similar fashion as it did with
traditional computers. Now, quantum computers are so expensive that only the
government and large corporations can afford them. How long until the BBQ-
Micro?

------
vonsydov
isn't new is it ?

~~~
albertzeyer
I thought it was posted already. This was my try to find the discussion
thread. Seems it wasn't.

